# Still waiting for Redundancy payment



## Trekmad (17 Sep 2009)

I was made redundant at the end of May after 5 years of full time employment.  On my last day I was told that I would probably receive lump sum payment in about two weeks.
About a two months later I got a letter from the dept of Trade and employment referring to my claim from the social insurance fund, and was requested to sign and return the form if payment was not received by the 5th of august (which I didn't receive and thus signed and returned the form).  I have not heard any news from the dept since.
My question is; am I likely to be paid by my former employer or is it going to end up in court.

Would appreciate any input on this matter

Thanks

Will


----------



## Bill Struth (18 Sep 2009)

Give NERA a call on 1890 80 80 90. They will be able to tell you the status of the claim and the reason for the hold up.


----------



## Trekmad (18 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the reply.

Gave them a buzz and seems the case has been resolved and that there is just such a backlog of anywhere from 4 - 6 months to process a claim (Should have known, considering the times).

Will


----------

